

Ask HN: "Idea Guys": Help or ignore? - mbacoder

 What are the basic technical skills you think they can learn on their own that will help them get started?
======
donniefitz2
HTML, CSS and Javascript so they can at least translate an idea into a
prototype/mockup that expresses the idea. That is, assuming a web app idea.

~~~
mbacoder
Are there even more basic technical skills? Wondering if most non-technical
folks even know how to setup basic web hosting.

------
bgracey
Great question - as an "idea guy," I find myself translating in-speak...

------
Mz
I'm an "idea person": I want to eventually make a game and I only know a
smidgeon of (x)html and css. I've asked around several times for suggestions
on how/where to start and people here have been kind about the whole thing.
But so far, it hasn't gotten me anywhere. I'm sure I can learn. I'm not sure
what the issue is. The whole thing annoys me.

I kind of want a basic game of the "rogue-like" variety that I can figure out
how to modify/play with as my "sand box". Or I want someone to just basically
inject coding into my brain. I don't think that's so unreasonable: The right
person/delivery method can make a world of difference. I found ways to teach
math to my son with dyscalculia (so he can't crunch numbers but I was fairly
good at math once upon a time). So long experience tells me this may be a long
shot but not actually "impossible" (and it's possible to increase the odds of
getting a long shot -- something I'm kind of skilled at). I just need to
figure out where to start/how to reach critical mass. :-/

Having homeschooled my gifted/LD sons, I'm guessing I'm not so different from
most "idea people": My brain is wired in a way where code doesn't just jump in
there and make happy dances but it doesn't mean I'm stupid and can't learn.
I'm tossing myself out as an example to ponder. If you can figure out how to
help me help myself, it is probably replicable, at least to some degree.

~~~
mbacoder
MZ

You can certainly start looking for communities that would benefit from your
game. You can buy a domain, put up a landing page and collect emails of
potential customers that are interested. Starting a blog and writing about
games in the Rogue genre can help you build an audience. Build interest and a
community first, get feedback on your game idea, find out what the community
wants and then work on delivering. You might find some talented people along
the way willing to join you!

~~~
Mz
Thanks. I've kind of been working on the "build interest and a community"
part. Long story short: I have a serious medical condition. I got myself well
when that is supposed to be impossible. Everyone treats me like a loon and
teller of tall tales. I would like to make a simulation (aka "game") because I
think a more information-dense delivery method might help people wrap their
brain around what I am talking about. But I'm pretty fed up with the whole
thing and will try to stop there before it turns into a rant -- which is to
say I have been trying to do what you suggest but I don't think it's
accomplishing anything at all, certainly not anything useful to me.

Thanks for taking the time to reply.

------
samstave
Rails/python mentoring

~~~
mbacoder
Definitely agree starting with RoR or Python would be helpful. Just wondering
if non-technical folks even know how to setup a wordpress blog, let alone
start programming. Thanks for replying!

